# pan sauteed then Baked coconut crusted whiting with Blackberry chipolte dressing



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so as usual trying to figure out ways to cook the abundance of whiting I have as well as have the secret motivation to get hubby to go for seconds I came up with this recipe. Im still working on how to do the whole cast iron to oven thing so any suggestions please jump in

Fish
I made skinless fillets out of a 17 inch whiting I caught last week and had some left over cod in the freezer.
1/2 cup of shredded coconut mixed with 1/2 cup panko bread crumbs
2-4 fish fillets
1 egg
about 1/4 cup of flour
coconut oil or whatever you have except olive oil

dipping sauce
chipolte pepper in some adobe sauce 
handful of Blackberry's or raspberry
about 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar or rice vinegar 
lots of sugar ( I always have to just keep adding sugar until I get the desired thickness)
I also did acorn squash cut open and baked in oven at 425 for 45 minutes with this and buttered noodles 
throw your squash in and when its pretty much cooked (about 45 minutes)
take out and heat oven to about 450 (Im still trying to get this part right so dont shoot me if you have to adjust)

dipping sauce basically just heat up the vinegar, chipolte (if you want the spicy) with some water throw in your berries and sugar and cook until it reduces to a nice sweet sticky syrup. It took me about 30 minutes to get the blackberry's soft enough to blend in

Heat cast Iron pan on burner with enough coating of oil so fish wont stick until hot enough for drops of water to hiss 

lightly coat fish with flour then egg then coconut/panko mixture
Put in pan and saute until bottom has a good brown crust on it.
Take the cast iron pot and put it in oven for about 10 minutes then turn on broiler and brown the top of the fish.
serve with dipping sauce. The acorn squash I put a little butter and cinnamon but not needed its got a lot of flavor.
btw hubby went for seconds but swore me to secrecy lol


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds great


----------

